# I'm about to become an expat again and need your help



## dave1992 (May 3, 2019)

Hello good people of ExpatForum. 

My name is Dave, and I’m an Irish guy who’s gonna become an expat again soon. I spent a couple of years living in London and now I’m about to make another big life move to Budapest, Hungary.

I'm equal parts excited and terrified about the move, and I want to get as informed as possible before I go. Also for a while now, I’ve been thinking a lot about the idea of providing a professional service for expats to help them build their social circle and create a plan so that they can build a fulfilling life in their new home. Or at least, transition as well as possible into their new country, since it seems to me there’s a big lack of dedicated support for people who might be having trouble.

I wonder could you guys and girls could help me out? In this thread below, could you just quickly just write one main difficulty you experienced in the first few months when you moved abroad, and what you feel could have been done at the time to make it better and easier?

It would really help me out by helping me know what to expect when I move, and more importantly, it might have the potential to help a future generation of expats with the ups and downs that come along with moving.

I figured if anyone knows the answer to these, it's you fine folks at ExpatForum.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I suspect you may find that for a move like the one you're considering, the top issue is going to be language. Not sure what draws you to Hungary, but do you speak Hungarian? I know one of the top "issues" for those who move to another country is that of mastering the language of that country.


----------

